# "Rabbits make lousy pets" Article



## idreaminglasscolor (Jan 14, 2012)

Were you all aware rabbits make lousy pets who are unaffectionate, boring, unrewarding pets...? Yeah me neither.. 
http://www.mindspring.com/~tbgray/rabbits.htm

Very harsh article about a ignorant owner...
I could name a thousand stupid things about this post.. i feel bad this person had such a bad experience... but jeez... really most of it was ignorance and neglect it sounds like...

"Finally, rabbits live short lives and die sudden deaths. Nibbles was only about seven months old when she passed away. Nibblet only lived two and a half years before I found her dead body sprawled in the hutch in my parents' backyard."


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 14, 2012)

What a moron. That's all I can say. Maybe his rabbits would have lived longer if he hadn't let his poor female be impregnated repeatedly and if he hadn't moved the two survivors outside to live in the Texas heat. Also I "like" how it sounds like he blames rabbit lovers for not being there for him when he accidentally bought a boy and girl bunny and when one of the bunnies chewed on a book, among other things.

While the writer seems very bitter and condescending to me, at least some would-be bad bunny parents may read that article and decide against getting a rabbit!

Also when he wrote that he had "better things to do" than discuss his article with rabbit lovers, I knew the better thing to do would be a child. I was right! His kid sure is a cutie pie though


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read! I grew up with all kinds of animals and the rabbit as a pet is by far my favorite! 

_"Second, rabbits show no affection. One of the most important aspects of keeping a pet is the fondness it shows for you. Why, after all, keep an animal in your home if it doesn't offer you its love and companionship? A dog will run to greet you, tail wagging, when you come home. A cat will rub your leg and sit in your lap."_

How can they say that! My rabbit greets me when I come home and does binkies for me. A cat/dog can't do binkies. He sits on my lap and lets me pet him for hours! I find the rabbit as one of the more affectionate animals. The person who wrote this was most likely a lousy owner.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 14, 2012)

It really is a case of a guy who didn't do the research on rabbits and is blaming them for his mistakes. 
Yes, rabbit will chew, dig and can be destructive. This can be dealt with by bunny proofing and supervision when they are out of the cage. If your rabbit is a very destructive one, you might need to set up a pen or a totally safe area for them. 
Letting them breed like that is just irresponsible. It doesn't sound like he just found the litters, but rather knew the male was humping the female. That there were at least 3 litters is too much. The female passing away is unfortunate but not all that surprising considering she as probably fairly young and had 3 back to back litters. 
Saying they are affectionate and boring is a lack of understanding rabbits. Rabbits are not affectionate like a dog or even a cat, they are affectionate like a rabbit. They can ask for petting and affection for you. Some will run around your legs or climb on you. Rabbits are also a prey species, so do act differently than dogs or cats who are predators. Comparing a rabbit to a dog or cat is unfair to the rabbit. 
Rabbits do play, you just need to give them toys. They like tunnels, cardboard and some hard plastic toys. Some also like other things. Providing lots of toys can make them do more and be more active (and thus more interesting to watch), but also less destructive since they are kept busy playing. I don't know if this guy provided much in the way of toys, but I kind of doubt it. 
He seems surprised that he has to clean them on a regular basis. I do realize that most pet stores seem to keep the cages very clean so a person might not know how much a rabbit may poop, but you have to realize they do need regular cleaning. The pee and poop issues he had could be due to having the rabbits intact and having a buck and doe. If they has a shared room, even if not out at the same time, they can mark the area. 
All the supplies needed are no different that if you get a dog or a cat. While what you get is different, you still need to get stuff like bowls, a crate or cage, food, bedding, cleaning supplies and other supplies. When he got his cat(s) did he complain about having to get a litter box, litter, food and water dishes, toys and carrier and other supplies? Probably not, yet he complains about rabbits needed stuff. He should see what I have for my rabbits and what I may by on a regular basis just because I think they might like it. 


Rabbits do need owners who know what they are getting into. Rabbit chew, poop and eat a fair bit. 
Maybe I need to invite him over to see my destructive (not really), not affectionate (as they come up to the cage for pets and attention), dirty (I guess the litter boxes might be a bit dirty and they could be hay in the cage and a few stray poops), untrained (they don't come when called and it is hard to stop them on the agility course when they want to run), they are also not very playful (except for when they have toys and get to run around), there is also the issue of them attacking the other rabbits and dogs (my bonded pair sure hate each other, they groom all the time and Korr does try to steal Amelia's treats. The dogs are also afraid of the bunnies). 

It is sad that he had a bad experience, but it also seems like he didn't put the effort into understanding rabbits and seeing them as rabbits and not just something to compare to a cat or dog.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 14, 2012)

"God must love stupid people, 'cause he made so **** many!" George Carlin. I think the "Carlin" statement applies to so many things, especially to this genius of a writer. No matter what the truth is or show any regard for it--or maybe it's "opposites day". :banghead


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2012)

Well said Larry.

Susan:rollseyes:lookaround


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow. Maybe if he wouldve done his research before buying the rabbits he wouldve known that he needed to get the female spayed or she wouldnt live a long life. If he wouldve done his research he wouldve known that bunnies like to chew. If he wouldve taken the time to "bunny proof" the way he should have, then the rabbits wouldnt have eaten the buttons off his remote. I can see eating one or two when youre sitting with them. But ALL of the buttons. That says to me, that the remote was somewhere the rabbit could get it and they werent being supervised. And I dont know what hes talking about "rabbits dont like to play" Hand my Olivia a paper towel roll and she will play for hours!!! Some people really tick me off!!!!!:Xssd:


----------



## MagPie (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmm ok weird article. Sounds like he wanted a pet that would not be any work, which is silly since all animals need care and attention. Dogs and cats can be just as destructive. My sister has a lab who is just like the lab in Marley and Me. My cat is slowly clawing my sofa to pieces. BUT they are just things.

Sure rabbits might not be quite as affectionate as cats or dogs, but they aren't nearly as smothering as cats and dogs. Haha some times my cats are super clingy and it's nice to have an animal who is not always demanding every second of my time. I love my cats but sometimes I don't need a 22lb cat on my stomach when it hurts haha.

A rabbit is quiet and binkies are pretty amusing. Bunny kisses are the best too.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

I have to say that the person that bought the rabbits from a pet store did not do any research, if very much. Rabbits do show affection. Sweetie will lick me all the time, because she loves me. Another thing that I found untrue is that rabbits don't bond with the human. Bullcrap! Sweetie and I are bonded and always will be bonded.

This guy is ignorant about rabbits. He didn't even take them to get vet care. The only time was when he had Spaz neutered. If he did any research, he would know that rabbits need vet care annually for check ups. Also when they are sick.

Most of the things that he mentions are common sense.

Also cats require more work than a rabbit if not the same amount. You have to clean their litterbox, brush them if they are long hair, feed them on a daily basis, give them attention every day.

If anything makes a lousy pet it would be a wild animal, because they are exactly what he described the rabbits to be.


----------



## MagPie (Jan 14, 2012)

To be honest I never knew what great pets they could be until I got Harvey. My sisters had rabbits who were poorly socialized and kept in cages in their rooms most of the time. Never spayed/neutered. My older sister's male wasn't too bad, he atleast would let me pet him. My younger sister got a female rabbit when she was in her later years of high school. She's no where near as dedicated to animals as I am. My mom mentioned to me that the little female growled at her several times. She never growled at me but she really wanted nothing to do with me.

Now with Harvey, I know rabbits beg, worse than dogs, worse than my cats. Harvey is a shameless beggar haha. He's working his charm on a friend of mine. My friend's family had bunnies when he was a kid that they kept in the garage and never let indoors. When my friend was pet sitting for me and giving Harvey a treat, my friend says to me, "My rabbits never did that. He's kind of cute." Kind of cute until he found out rabbits eat their poop haha.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jan 14, 2012)

The guy is right, rabbits cannot compare to dogs or cats when it comes to a lot of things. There are exceptions naturally but I've never come across one myself. Compared to my dog, most people consider my rabbits "lousy". And I can understand that to a point.

That said, you should know when getting a rabbit that you're getting a RABBIT, not a dog or a cat. And no, they aren't for everyone. But they're for ME, and that's what matters.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 14, 2012)

:yeahthat: I have 2 cats (Jackson and Mister), a dog (Bailey), my bun (Olivia), and a bird (Zazu)...and even though i love all my animals dearly, I must say Olivia is my favorite to watch. My cats demand too much attention from me. And I dont have a problem giving them attention, I love them, but they are so demanding and pushy. The bird is my husbands, and he just makes too much noise for me. My dog is completely bonded to my husband. He bought her for me, and she bonded with him...so i got Olivia. She is my baby. She gives me kisses and plays with me and she is so funny. This guy writing this article is ignorant, dumb, close-minded, and just ridiculous. He needs to just own a pet rock. Then he can do whatever he wants with it and he will have nothing to complain about


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow, i expected these comments but wow! Obviously, i agree, I was talking to a friend who loves my bunnies (i mean come on, they're perfect), and she was telling me how her mother won't let her have one because she had one and said they were awful pets. I was outraged! As for unrewarding pets, shoot, the first time I let Goliath out and he binkied at me, oh dear god I was overloaded with cuteness and love. The first time he groomed me or the first time he licked me, etc. 

And they're just full of personality, Knit, my baby is so different from Goliath, she'll sit nicely and eat her veggies out of a paper bag by pulling them out one by one, and i'll look over at Goliath who purposely got his head stuck in it flinging around his head and binkying. I love them both, but let's be serious.. Goliath is a giant huge monster compared to his itty bitty partner.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have heard better supported statements to why they are not ideal pets. 
funny how he knew absolutely nothing about the care and requirements though. 
if rabbits are so unrewarding, then rodents must be too. and actually not all cats are even so lovey. my rabbit requests more attention than my parents cat ever dreamed of.


----------



## MagPie (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmm most cats I've known are quite lovey. My cats are a bit needy. Plus I have a siamese, which is kind of like having a dog. Hahaha it gets to the point where I can't sit down without someone crawling into my lap. I love my cats but sometimes just need some alone time.

Harvey seeks attention now and then, but it's done quietly and without smothering me. I usually have to seek him out and he has to be in the mood for pets.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a cat that had been abused before I got her. She took 3 weeks to come out of hiding and be comfortable around me and trust me. I didn't get her full trust but I got 75% of her trust.

The two cats that I have now, Skittles and Kitty, are very lovey. They demand attention all the time.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2012)

i have one who demands attention always (and your food) and crawls all over you all the time...then another who we got from the shelter when he was a couple years old and he is more stand offish unless he wants food, then hell let you pet him and get on you sometimes...but even my rabbit gives more attention that what they say. he lstens better than cats for sure.


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 14, 2012)

I read this post as well a while back. It is slightly true that is if there is a lack of training and discipline, clearly that takes a lot of time and effort. This person MAY have put in the effort to "rabbit proof" certain things but when it comes down to it I think a lack of knowledge and training played a big factor in their bad experience. 
Plus all buns are different, maybe their expectations with an impulse buy were unrealistic. 

Also, I sort of understand why he thought they were not affectionate. Maybe in his case he just didn't spend time with them, and the fact that he was comparing them to a dog. Yes after reading many posts, it is true that many people have bunnies that love to beg and cuddle and be pet.... My Peter is a VERY independent guy, he will only come to me to get a treat and if he is being fed despite the fact that he probably gets the most attention in this household and I love spoiling him to bits! He's coming around though, rabbits sometimes give affection in other ways that aren't as apparent to us! 

To be honest, I had a rabbit when I was a kid (which I loved) but I definitely was not as educated as I am today. Peter was an impulse buy but at the same time he was an impulse buy that I realized required love and care and socialization as any animal would with realistic expectations. When I took him home that day, I promised myself that I would read all that I could and buy and do anything I could in order to make his life as comfortable and long as possible despite me not even planning to buy a rabbit that day. Needless to say... I'm also a HUGE animal lover at heart.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 15, 2012)

I have owned/cared for 11 bunnies and so far all 11 have been affectionate. To varying degrees, yes, but every last one of them, regardless of background (animal shelter, etc) has actively sought out attention and pets from me. Several of these bunnies we agreed to take sight unseen without knowing anything about their background or personality so it's not like we just picked the nice ones.

Tallulah was probably the most affectionate. She followed me everywhere and if I sat down, I had a bunny on my lap within seconds. I feel terrible about it now but sometimes she would even get on my nerves with her extreme loviness.


----------



## kkiddle (Jan 15, 2012)

I would like to send that guy an email and tell him, "but we were here, all you had to do was search the internet."
I mean, when I got Cheeto, that's what I did; I was in way over my head even though I had researched having a pet rabbit for a year before. I found this forum and didn't need to look any further. 
Seriously, if he even cared he could have Googled his problem, and I guarantee you it would probably lead him here, or a forum like this. 

He's blaming other people for something he clearly had no understanding of, and then getting upset when those people lash back. Then he proceeds to throw a hissy fit to try and cover up his stupidity.

Well buddy, sorry to tell you, it didn't work. You're still ignorant. 
He could have learned from his first experiences, but nope. I'm glad he'll never get a rabbit again though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 15, 2012)

Further, I would say the author is as dumb as a bag of rocks, and should keep a rock for a pet. Now there's a novel idea.


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow!! His rabbits were just being rabbits. I don't understand why he kept the two together after he realized he had a girl and a boy bunny and blamed Spaz for his behavior. I have had two puppies both destructive throughout the first year the first was a 18 lb Sheltie that ate my walls, mattress and part of the bed. The second is nearly 100 lbs and he ate the couch, love seat, bed, the corners of various furniture Japanese Maple and dug up the yard.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 15, 2012)

This is what I'd say to that man
I pray for the souls of those few rabbits. Why talk about how bad they are when you never pointed out that the time you had with them was lovely. I also do not appreciate your decision in the first paragraph of "my 4 and a hlaf year long experiment" I did believe we were talking about pets, not lab pets.
All animals are destructive whether they're trained or not. There is no such thing as a "perfect pet" all animals have fault as same with humans, humans are destructive, boring, ill-tempered, unrewarding people. But why then do you have a wife?
Because they give love when you treat them right. They'll become more friendly and funny and unboring. Tell me that every single human are all the same. Now tell me that you treat them all the same. 
All animals require love whether you love them or not, I ask you. When you walked in to greet your bunnies what was their temperment like? What was your temperment like. All animals take time and care and loads of money. Even fish, guinea pigs, rats, mice etc. They take lots of money because you really care about them and want them to have an amazing life. Your reward in turn is a happy animal. The way you described your rabbits was as if they are just a source of entertainment. Love is not a source of entertainment. 
Jj


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dude - don't hate because your rabbits thought you sucked. 

Btw Humma runs (ears flapping) up to greet me whenever I enter the room, standing on his hind legs begging for a nose rub. :biggrin: I love all bunnies, but there's nothing like those lop ears defying gravity mid-hop.

Yea, very unaffectionate.....I hope his rabbits didn't suffer as much as I fear they did...


----------



## MagPie (Jan 15, 2012)

Well at least he'll never get a rabbit again. But he definately sounds like one of those people who wants to stick a pet in a corner and not have it misbehave. Part of having an animal, they do that and unlike humans they aren't smart enough to realize that their natural behavior might upset us.

Maybe he should just stick to taking care of his kid and forget animals.


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't understand why he let the female stay in with the male after the first pregnancy? it's so unbelievably cruel I honestly can't make any sense of it...

And I like cats but the cats I know are only affectionate because they 'want" to be petted not to show they love you. and I've baby sat dogs for 2 weeks and by the time the owner came back they already forgotten who they were because I was the one feeding them...

I'm not saying bunny's are better than cats or dogs but they're all honestly the same if you treat them the right way they do the right thing to make their way to your heart.


----------

